# Hello from Texas



## P47RCFlyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like a awesome site. Wanted to just say hi.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm telling you guys - Texas is NOT the only state in the USA! 

Welcome to the forum!! We've had a lot of members from Texas recently!!


----------



## parsifal (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi from Australia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Texas is NOT the only state in the USA!



Thank god for that too...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi from New South Wales.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi from Zuid-Holland


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## drgondog (Feb 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm telling you guys - Texas is NOT the only state in the USA!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!! We've had a lot of members from Texas recently!!



It may be one of the very few worth banking on for the future..


----------



## parsifal (Feb 5, 2013)

oh the yellow rose of texas....da da da da


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 5, 2013)

I personally like parts of Texas, There was Dick's Last Resort on the riverwalk in San Antonio, Judge Roy Bean's in Dallas, the U.S.S. Texas, and Rusty's Bar and grill in Houston...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally I think they're all diggers who migrated to the only state in the US that resembles Australia!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Personally I think they're all diggers who migrated to the only state in the US that resembles Australia!



Texas would not qualify as a state in Australia....more a glorified municipality...


We should stop you know, but this IS a lot of fun....

I dont mind being called an honorary Texan under another name.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 5, 2013)

A Texan by any other name still....
O.K. I'll stop now!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Personally I think they're all diggers who migrated to the only state in the US that resembles Australia!



Too bl**dy true mate, it was big enough…………………………..!







Edit:

Forgot to say......... *Hi*


----------



## P47RCFlyer (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL, thanks guys. Nice to be here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2013)

G'day mate welcome from Sunny South Oz....


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome from Plano,.... Texas.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 10, 2013)

Sheesh, there are texans everywhere, its a conspiracy I tell you, a conspiracy


----------



## parsifal (Feb 11, 2013)

dont tell no-one, but i hear those texans have got guns....lots of em. and they are not happy, and theys not fraid to use em on pesky foreigners


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 14, 2013)

We not only have them, we know how to use them.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually I'm only here for work. Once things settle down, we hope to return to Colorado.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 18, 2013)

But youll have been there long enough to assume the persona surely....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are too funny. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2013)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Actually I'm only here for work. Once things settle down, we hope to return to Colorado.



See! I'll bet "Colorado" is code for Australia!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2013)

First off, welcome to the forum.

Secondly, your right, Texas isn't the only state in the Union. But we are the only one that matters!!!!  And we do have guns, lots of guns. You see, there are four rights of passage when your born. You are issued your birth certificate, your Republican membership card, your NRA card, and a .357 magnum.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 20, 2013)

I like it, even if it does scare the bejeezuz out of me


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 20, 2013)

Went by the Dallas gun show this last weekend. That show is massive! At first I thought the rodeo was extended a week but later learned that it ended the week before. There were literally thousands of cars and "pickup trucks" there. There looked to be enough weapons to out fit a couple of armys easily. Parsifal, I may live here but I've already settled into my habbits. I don't think I'll be picking up a southern or Texas drawl any time soon. Much less fix'en to do something.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 21, 2013)

I laughed my A* off when I saw pics of a gunshow in texas and they appeared to be selling cannons and HMGs and mortars. I thought...."that has to be texas"......


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2013)

We use the HMG's and mortars just to fight back the mosquito's here


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah well the 88's were a little hard to import but I'm sure there is a market for them here.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 25, 2013)

you guys.....you dont understand the concept of appropriate response......I know im gonna regret this.....My dad was friends with a guy in Rhodesia 40 years ago....he used to hunt lions with nothing more than a 22 and a fox terrier dog....true story guys....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2013)

parsifal said:


> you guys.....you dont understand the concept of appropriate response......I know im gonna regret this.....My dad was friends with a guy in Rhodesia 40 years ago....he used to hunt lions with nothing more than a 22 and a fox terrier dog....true story guys....



Used to? Are they still checking for cloth and fox terrier fur in Lion scat?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2013)

What he didn't tell you was his .22 was bored out to a 30-06. LOL

To me, that's just asking for trouble. Might as well hunt hippo's with a hammer in a rubber raft.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2013)

There's definitely a fine linie between courage and stupidity. If I'm going to hunt something large, I don't want the minimum. While a well placed 22 round might take down a lion, I'm not sure I am willing to take that risk. Don't hit it in the right spot and you're gonna have a pretty pissed off lion!


----------



## Justin B (Feb 25, 2013)

Another Texan ringing in here. How you boys doin'? 

One thing you left out of your gun chat was that Texans also have pretty good manners...'cause we also have some 600,000 concealed carry license holders.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Justin. Start another thread so we can welcome you properly....but welcome to the site anyway!!


----------



## Xjrtaz (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi to Texas from Essex
and welcome to the forum


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 5, 2013)

The latest techniques used to get that pesky bunny rabbit.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 5, 2013)

evangilder said:


> There's definitely a fine linie between courage and stupidity. If I'm going to hunt something large, I don't want the minimum. While a well placed 22 round might take down a lion, I'm not sure I am willing to take that risk. Don't hit it in the right spot and you're gonna have a pretty pissed off lion!



.22" is another way to say 5.56 mm which is a nato round. I know, they used M-16's


----------



## Justin B (Mar 5, 2013)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> .22" is another way to say 5.56 mm which is a nato round. I know, they used M-16's



To be accurate .223 is the same as 5.56mm. Someone just saying .22 could be anything from a .22 rimfire which I would NOT shoot at a lion, to a .220 Swift...which I might.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 7, 2013)

Theree is huge difference between .223 and ,22 in terms of power. Its possible to kill a fairly big piece of game like a boar with a .223. a .22 is really only lethal with smaller game say up to a fox, unless a head shot is made. I dont know if my Dads friend was using the high power 0.223 and calling it a "22". I think it hard to imagine anybody hunting lions with a small rifle like a stirling or similar.


----------

